# DIV - Relative Höhe/HEIGHT funktioniert nicht! WARUM?



## Jerinca (3. Dezember 2004)

*Hallo!*

Ich arbeite im IE - das gleich mal zu Beginn... Ich habe ein div und darin ein zweites.

Das erste div hat folgende Angaben:

```
<div id="div_monat" class="rahmenebene" style="width:100%; height:65%;"> 
<!-- Ebene für einen Rahmen um den gesamten Bereich -->

/* CSS für die Rahmenebene */

div.rahmenebene {
border-width:2px; 
border-style:solid;
border-color: rgb(0,148,84);
}
```
Das zweite div (um das geht es eigentlich), hat folgende Angaben:

```
<div style="height:1%; width:100%; overflow-x:hidden; overflow-y:scroll;"> 
<!-- Ebene zum Scrollen im Bereich XYZ -->
```
*Nun zu meinem Problem:*

Erfahrungsgemäß wird die Dimensionierung des äußeren divs als Maximum angesehen, hier also 100% der Bildschirmbreite und 65% der Bildschirmhöhe.

Das zweite div will ich nun mit 100% der Breite des ersten divs und mit 70% der Höhe des ersten divs definieren.

Und genau das funktioniert nicht! Es geht nur, wenn ich die Höhe absolut mache, also z.B. height:55px. Es muß aber unbedingt relativ sein! Aber egal, welche Prozentangabe ich mache (oben z.B. 1%), das div wird trotzdem so hoch, wie es die Einträge darin erfordern!

Kann ich grundsätzlich die div-Höhe nicht relativ, sondern immer nur absolut angeben? Das kann ja gar nicht sein, denn beim ersten div funktioniert es doch mit der relativen Höhe!

Hoffe, daß jemandem von Euch ein Fehler o.ä. auffällt, weswegen ich nicht ans Ziel komme mit dem zweiten div...

*Vielen Dank für Eure Mühen!*

Gruß, Jerinca


----------



## Layna (3. Dezember 2004)

Probier mal max-height:1%


----------



## Jerinca (3. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Nein, leider tut sich bei *max-height:1%* keine Veränderung   

Ist doch nicht normal, oder? Wie gesagt: Mit Pixel-Angaben geht's, mit Prozentangaben nicht


----------



## Budman (3. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!

Das liegt wohl daran, dass eine prozentuale Angabe der Höhe nicht unterstützt wird (vom IE). :|

Im Moment wäre mir keine Lösung bekannt, wenn Du eine findest, könntest Du die auch gleich im nächsten Thread posten.  Da geht's um dasselbe Problem... 

Sorry! Gruss Bud


----------



## Jerinca (3. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Budman!

Aber das kann doch nicht sein, denn warum schluckt der IE denn die style-Angaben meines ersten divs:

```
<div id="div_monat" class="rahmenebene" style="width:100%; height:65%;"> 
<!-- Ebene für einen Rahmen um den gesamten Bereich -->
```
Da geht's doch auch, deswegen habe ich gehofft, daß es kein generelles IE-Problem ist  ;-]


----------

